# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 75 Gallon tank



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my 75 gallon tank. Do you have any suggestions on how to make it look a little better? Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my 75 gallon tank. Do you have any suggestions on how to make it look a little better? Thanks.


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

One plant is so big, it takes almost 2/3 of your tank, which is in my opinion not the best choice. I would trim that plant, or just get some of it out of your tank, and replant some red plants, I miss that color. I think it would make your tank look more birghter and a lot more exciting.

Also, try to hide your eguipment behind some cork.


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

That one plant is actually two Amazon swords. I am planning on taking one of them out. And with the other sword I was wondering if I pull it out and then split it in half. Would it hurt the sword if I did that? How would I hide the equipment behind cork? Thanks.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I followed the link and the images don't come up?

it might be work blocking them, but that would mean the site should be blocked to?

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

They work for me.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

VERIFIED. The site that the images are on is blocked at work. RRrrrrrr.

If I ever get DSL, I'll set up a site for everyone to use to host pics. I'm sick of getting stuff blocked.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------

